

Reddit: Where women strip for Internet money - maudlinmau5
http://www.technolog.msnbc.msn.com/technology/technolog/reddit-where-women-strip-internet-money-739585

======
korek6
This is most likely yet another scheme coming from /r/shitredditsays, which
has plenty of people originating from SomethingAwful.

The thing is, SA got real butthurt over the fact that Reddit has become really
huge, pretty much draining contributors to SA's forums.

The above mentioned subreddit is their retaliation, designed to harass and
abuse people. The "Reddit Jailbait" scandal is one thing belived to be
initiated by SA, and I suspect they are at it again, doing their best to smear
Reddit as much as they can.

------
lucian1900
This is painting bitcoin like something criminals came up with to pay each
other, or something.

Stupid, stupid article. Save yourself a headache from all the head shaking
you'll be doing.

~~~
AlexFromBelgium
It's a microsoft site after all... EDIT: Call me a troll, but I'll forever
hate msn.com

------
kevinpacheco
It's the still-image version of Chaturbate and MyFreeCams.

